

Tell HN: domain name up for adoption - gathern.com - bad_user

Hi,<p>I've got a domain name that I think it's cool: gathern.com<p>It's short (7 letters), it's pronounceable, it's a single word and it comes from "gathering" or "to gather" (well, it's also the last name of certain families :))<p>Originally I bought it to build a social network, but that idea is dead to me for the moment, and this domain is just rotting there. It's also up for renewal on Aug 1. So if you've got some idea to put it to good use, I would rather give it to you than to fall in the hands of domain sharks. You only have to support the cost of the transfer.<p>If you're interested, leave me your email (and if it isn't too much, a small description of your plans for it).<p>Thanks,
======
jonah
We're working on a project focused on preserving and promoting biodiversity. I
like the sound of gathern.com for this realm. (email in profile.)

